# the church by greenhouse seeds



## astrobud (May 18, 2009)

ok so i had to cut it about a week early, was running out of room with everything getting so big but here is what i got. of course i was cutting small buds a couple of weeks ago(got to do what you have to do)so i diddnt get as much as i had hoped i still will end up with about 2 ozs smokeable. this strain is a big producer with room to grow and the smoke is very,very good. its as good if not better than what i would pay 100$ a 1/4 oz for here. great smell, great taste. being fem seeds (i have 4 left) next time i will just grow 2 , veg em till 12 inchs, then ill have room. i would say try this strain, easy to grow
View attachment 114384


----------



## maximummax (Jan 2, 2010)

I also like "the church". My buddy and I have grown it 3 or 4 crops apiece. Our yields were good and odor, stickiness, and flavor are all good. The buds themselves don't get real huge but the plant puts out alot of them! Other than the colas the buds look like golf balls all over the place and lots of them! I felt the church is easy to grow and would recommend it to someone to give a try.
Looks like you have been please with yours. Good to hear it. I have seeds left also and plan to grow it again in the future when my stash gets thin and hopefully my improved skills will make it even better!:hubba: 

Good luck
Max


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a single seed of the church. Gonna have to pop her soon thanks fer the info.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah good to know....maybe i can get a chance to grow this strain out sometime in 2025....I am kinda backed up with beans right now...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 2, 2010)

Im sitting on a couple of those beans myself and i have read nothing bad about the strain at all...  Maybe its time to add them to the mix...?????


----------

